# Stihl 311Y



## DDM (Feb 16, 2002)

Can anyone give me some info on a Stihl 311Y?
Age,Ect, Opinions

Later,
David


----------



## sedanman (Feb 16, 2002)

*Idiots on e-bay!*

There is no such saw! 311Y is a number that appears on a label stating that the saw complies with the "American national saftey standard for gasoline powered chainsaws". I have given up on e-mailing this info to clueless e-bay sellers. The seller has the saw in their hands for crying out loud the only number they seem to be able to find is the part number for a sticker! Just for kicks search e-bay from time to time looking for a model 311Y you'll find they look a lot like 017s but i've even seen 311Ys that look just like an 046... roflmao


----------



## Methoss084 (Feb 16, 2002)

It's almost as funny as a customer calling you and swearing up and down that their power equipment was made by ANSI, OPEI, CPSC, EPA, Caldor's, Walmart, etc. LOL!


----------



## DDM (Feb 16, 2002)

I had never heard of that model either and Guess where i found it? E-bay the same place i got a almost new 019t for 105.00 last monthe because it was listed as a 14" chain saw with case! I guess people figured it was a 017 ect.

Later,
David


----------



## sedanman (Feb 16, 2002)

This actually happened to a friend of mine. He was working in an auto shop that specialized in engine replacement. A guy called and asked for a quote on having the engine in his '84 Cadillac replaced. When asked which model Caddy the guy was stumped, my friend explained that there must be another nameplate on the back of the car telling what the model was. The guy called back after he went out to look at his car "I's got's a Potamkin!" ....Potamkin is one of the largest Cadillac dealers in the north-east.


----------



## Methoss084 (Feb 16, 2002)

Dave, man thats a good deal! $105.00 for an 019t!


----------



## Methoss084 (Feb 16, 2002)

You sure he didn't buy that car at Geis in Peekskill? LOL!


----------



## DDM (Feb 16, 2002)

Yup i know!  Especially since i bought a new 020T 2 months ago and OUCH! it was expensive!

Later,
David


----------



## John in MA (Feb 17, 2002)

The funny thing I noticed is that all the Stihls I've seen listed as 311Y were 009s. Do they have the sticker in a more prominent place?


----------



## DDM (Feb 17, 2002)

What Larger stihls had the Gas & bar lube in the same tank with a different compartment? Im trying to identify this stihl by a picture,

Later,
David


----------



## Methoss084 (Feb 17, 2002)

Hmmm, I know the S10 Stihl had the oiler outboard on the sprocket cover. But I can't think of one that had the Gas and the Bar oil in the same tank with seperate compartments. Is the saw Blue?


----------



## DDM (Feb 17, 2002)

Nope its Stihl orange and the file is too large
to upload the picture Grrrrrrrrr
Its a larger saw it has the double handle on the side

Later,
David


----------



## Methoss084 (Feb 17, 2002)

Dave, I'm having a brain cramp here. A larger saw? I'm assuming you mean something bigger then an 031. It's not an 075, that I know. Nor an 084. You say its all Orange?


----------



## DDM (Feb 17, 2002)

hmmmmmm


----------



## Methoss084 (Feb 17, 2002)

Whats your email address?


----------



## DDM (Feb 17, 2002)

Meth Youve got Mail.


----------



## Methoss084 (Feb 17, 2002)

Hmmm, It's an 080 something, 084 mostlikely, the lower black spot you see is an A/V mount plug and not an oil cap, It looks weird cause it doesn't have the big filter on it.


----------



## DDM (Feb 17, 2002)

If it runs Good what do you think its worth?


----------



## Methoss084 (Feb 17, 2002)

I can't really judge the size of the saw from the pic.


----------



## Methoss084 (Feb 17, 2002)

If it is an 084, its worth at least $275 - $500, depending on a lot of things.


----------



## DDM (Feb 17, 2002)

Its Probably the Prototype of the 311Y >LMAO<
Thanks Meth


----------



## John in MA (Feb 17, 2002)

Can somebody post a pic of that thing? I'm getting curious listening to all this.


----------



## DDM (Feb 17, 2002)

For some reason it wont upload John send me an E-mail i'll send it to you.


----------



## Methoss084 (Feb 17, 2002)

Tell me what you think John.


----------



## John in MA (Feb 17, 2002)

Well, I'm not enough of a Stihl expert to ID it. Maybe an 084. Here's the photo for everyone to see:

BTW: I cranked the JPEG quality way down. Only 14K now.


----------



## DDM (Feb 17, 2002)

Thanks John i couldnt understand why it wouldnt upload 

Later,
David


----------



## Methoss084 (Feb 17, 2002)

I does look smaller then my 084. I can hardly see the screen anyway, it's 2 a.m. in the morning for Godsake!:alien:


----------

